# My Little Feral Kitten Dusty (Update)



## LesleyC (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi! Just wanted to let you know that I am getting somewhere with her, she has let me pick her up and pet her, though she is still hissy, I have treated her fleas and worms and given her vitamins, she is quarrantine'd from my cats until I have taken her to a vet, I will not do this until she is a bit calmer. She has no discharge and is not sneezing, she is putting on weight and looks healthier. I have found that she is female and is probably between 8-10 weeks old. Thanks for helping! Luv lesley


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's great to hear, Lesley!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

congratulations! Ferals can be tough, but it sounds like you're doing a great job!


----------

